# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Kërkoj terma sociologjike

## spirobeg

a mund dikush te me ndihmoj lidhur me nje fjalor socilogjik. dmth. nese dini diqka lidhur me termet sociologjike postoni ketu.

----------


## Elna Durrësi

> a mund dikush te me ndihmoj lidhur me nje fjalor socilogjik. dmth. nese dini diqka lidhur me termet sociologjike postoni ketu.


Më duket pak e vështirë që dikush ta ketë fjalorin e sociologjisë të mësuar përmendesh. Ndaj më  mira do ishte ti drejtohej ndonjë librarie ose biblioteke ku të gjeje një të tillë. Nëpër librari ka plot fjalorë të fushave të ndryshme, edhe të sociologjisë. Ndërsa, nese ke terma per ti kuptuar apo per ti gjetur perkufizimet domethënëse, hidhi këtu. Ndoshta gjehet diçka e të ndihmojmë. 

Kurajo  :buzeqeshje: . 

Elna.

----------


## [Perla]

Termat sociologjike jane te pafund.  Do te keshilloja te njejten si elna dhe nqs ke ndonje teme te caktuar qe do te trajtosh, ti permbahesh asaj.

----------


## Erlebnisse

Cdo term qe ka te beje me njeriun hyn edhe tek sociologjia, perderisa sociologjia eshte shkenca qe studion strukturat shoqerore, normat dhe proceset qe bashkojne (ose ndajne) personat jo vetem si individe por si pjesemarres te shoqatave, grupeve dhe institucioneve.
Sociologjia merret me sjelljen tone si qenie njerezore. Fusha e interesit te sociologjise kalon nga analiza e kontakteve te shkurtra ndermjet individeve te panjohur qe shikohen ne rruge, deri ne studimin e proceseve sociale globale.

Sociologjia eshte nje shkenc qe ka hyre ne studim ne shekullin e XIX si pergjigje akademike e ndryshimeve te modernizmit: sa me teper bota behej e vogel edhe e integruar, aq me teper eksperienca e personave te botes behej e copezuar edhe e shperndare. Sociologet shpresonin jo vetem te kuptonin cfare i bashkonte grupet shoqerore, por edhe te zhvillonin "nje lloj kure" per shperndarjen sociale.

Sot sociologet drejtojne kerkimet mbi aspekte makrostrukturore, si sistem shoqeror, funksion, klas shoqerore, lloj dhe institucion si familja; mbi devijimin ose thyrjen e strukturave shoqerore (qe mund te jene p. sh krimi kunder sistemit te vlerave te shoqerise, ose divorci per familjen); interesohen ne menyre paralele per mikroprocese si lidhjet personale.

Shpesh sociologet perdorin metoda sasie ne kerkimin social per te pershkruar lidhjet shoqerore nepermjet modeleve duke zhviluar skema qe bejne te kuptosh e te parashikosh ndryshimet shoqerore dhe pergjigjet qe mund t'i jepen ketyre ndryshimeve. Mendime te tjera te sociologjise vene ne dukje qe metodat sasiore, si intervistat mbi tema te ndryshme, grupe diskutimesh apo metoda etnografike, lejojne nje kuptueshmeri me te mire te proceseve shoqerore.

Sociologjia eshte nje shkenc realitivisht e re ne krahasim me shkencat e tjera shoqerore, duke perfshire ekonomine, shkencen politike, shkencat antropologje, psikologjine.

Termi u fut nga August Komte, qe shpresonte te bashkonte te gjitha studimet mbi njeriun, duke perfshire edhe historine, psikologjine dhe ekonomine. Skema e tij sociologjike ishte tipike e shekullit te XVIII: ai besonte se ekzistenca njerezore kalonte gjithnje nepermjet te njejtave edhe se te ndryshme  etapa historike dhe qe, duke kuptuar progresin, mund te gjiheshin zgjidhjet e shume problemeve te shoqerise.

Sidoqofte sociologjia e ka origjinen e saj ne filozofine politike dhe sociale te Platonit, Aristotelit, deri tek Hobs, Makiaveli, Ruso, Hegel, Tokvilli dhe Emersoni.

Ne te vertete sociologjia nuk ia kaloi shkencave te tjera shoqerore, por u be nje prej ketyre, me objektet, argumentat  dhe metodat e saj. Sot sociologjia studion organizatat humane dhe institucionet, duke perdorur ne menyre te gjere metoden e krahasimit. Dishiplina aplikohet ne menyre te vecante ne shoqerite komplekse industriale.

*Modelet teorike kryesore*

Funksionalizmi
Strukturalizmi
Teorite dialektike
Teorite mbi veprimin social dhe nderveprimin simbolik
Teorite mbi veprimin komunikativ
Socioligjia e raporteve
Teorite sistemike

*Disa specializime*

Sociologjia vizuale
Sociaologjia e dijes
Sociaologjia e kultures, ose e proceseve kulturore
Sociologjia e grupeve
Sociologjia e te drejtes
Sociologjia e ambientit
Sociologjia e leadership
Sociologjia e konsumeve
Sociologjia e veshjeve apo e modes
Sociologjia e gjinive ose e ndryshimeve te gjinive
Sociologjia e migracionit
Sociologjia e zhvillimit
Sociologjia e organizimit
Sociologjia e formimit
Sociologjia ekonomike ose e proceseve ekonomike
Sociologjia e punes ose e industrise
Sociologjia e mjeksise
Sociologjia urbane dhe rurale
Sociologjia e Fe-ve
Sociologjia e Familjes
Sociologjia e edukimit
Sociologjia e komunikimit, Sociologjia e komunikimit ne mase, Sociologjia e mediave
Sociologjia e globalizimit
Sociologjia e informacionit
Sociologjia e muzikes
Sociologjia e shkences
Sociologjia e devijimit ose e ndryshimit social
Analiza e rrjeteve shoqerore
Sociologjia e lidhjeve etnike
Sociologjia e lidhjeve nderkombetare
Sociologjia politike
Metodologjia e shkencave shoqerore, metodologjia e kerkimit shoqeror

*Shembuj e Fjale celes ne sociologji*

Anomi
Ambjent
Veprim social
Klas shoqerore
Komunitet
Komunikim
Kulture
Ndryshim
Gjenerate
Gjini
Identitet
Institucion
Levizje shoqerore
Morfologji shoqerore
Levizje
Mungese
Rite
Roli
Shekullarizim
Socializim
Histori jetesore
Ndryshim shoqeror
Turizem

*Sociologe te ndryshem:*

Alberto Abruzzese
Theodor W. Adorno
Francesco Alberoni
Zygmunt Bauman
Giovanni Bechelloni
Pietro Boccia
Luc Boltanski
Pierre Bourdieu
Milly Buonanno
Ernest Burgess
Manuel Castells
Auguste Comte
Domenico de Masi
Giuseppe De Rita
Emile Durkheim
Jon Elster
Franco Ferrarotti
Michel Foucault
Gino Germani
Erving Goffman
Ludwig Gumplovicz
Jürgen Habermas
Paul F. Lazarsfeld
Joseph Lopreato
Thomas Luckmann
Niklas Luhmann
Robert Lynd
Karl Mannheim
Herbert Marcuse
Karl Marx
Roderick McKenzie
George Herbert Mead
Robert K. Merton
Charles Wright Mills
Vilfredo Pareto
Talcott Parsons
Robert Park
Herbert Spencer
Georg Simmel
Pitirim Aleksandrovič Sorokin
Carlo Sorrentino
Ferdinand Tönnies
William Thomas
Alain Touraine
Max Weber
Louis Wirth

Cfare termi te duhet mer djal e te ndihmojme ne shpjegimin e tij :shkelje syri: 

Sidoqofte gjen shume informacione tek wikipedia.

----------

